# Opinions on my pumilio pair



## usfpaul82 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello all. Looking for some opinions on my el dorado pumilio pair. I've had a male el dorado for about 3 weeks. He is set up in a med. planted 10 gal vert. Very active and eats great. I recently aquired a proven female for him. Whenever the female goes near the male, he does short single burst calls, like he is warning here to get away. It seems as if he does not want her near. I have not heard him do the typicall constant call, just the short single bursts. Could it be that he just does not want anything to do with this female, or does it take more time for them to get used to each other. They have been together for about 6 days now. I am not expecting any eggs or anything anytime soon, just wondering if the males behavior is typical of newly introtuced pairs. I have not seen him try to wrestle her or anything, just the calls.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

n/m . . . just saw you said proven . . . haha! sorry!


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

In my experience short bursts are a bad sign, could be wrong. when i have 2 male pums in the same tank you get short warning burst (calls ). ehh ehh ehh, my male pums that were breeding with a female had long long calls, ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh 

kinda like quagmire going giggidy but like giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy with some rhythm to it. hope that helps


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Never heard short single calls from my pums, the feeding one sounds short and sharp but he will do this for awhile until the female comes to feed. You might try taking both frogs out and re-arange the tank. That way they will have new territories to set up. 
Scott


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

DF20 said:


> In my experience short bursts are a bad sign, could be wrong. when i have 2 male pums in the same tank you get short warning burst (calls ). ehh ehh ehh, my male pums that were breeding with a female had long long calls, ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh
> 
> kinda like quagmire going giggidy but like giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy with some rhythm to it. hope that helps



This is nuts ahaha....

I would just keep an eye out and if anything abnormal happens just update us.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

DF20 said:


> In my experience short bursts are a bad sign, could be wrong. when i have 2 male pums in the same tank you get short warning burst (calls ). ehh ehh ehh, my male pums that were breeding with a female had long long calls, ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh
> 
> kinda like quagmire going giggidy but like giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy with some rhythm to it. hope that helps


Oh.....my........where's that "weirdest post" thread?????


----------



## dort (Jul 10, 2009)

My male solarte will do short bursts some of the time and long ones other times...I was worried mine weren't a pair for a long time. It's been 2 months that they've been together now (housed ~2 months apart) and they have JUST started hanging around each other regularly and he now calls ALL day instead of just dawn/dusk.

When I first had them together he was doing shorter calls, usually short bursts, rarely just a single noise. They'd never be on the same side of their 30 cube...now I see them on the same brom leaf 2 months later


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

DF20 said:


> In my experience short bursts are a bad sign, could be wrong. when i have 2 male pums in the same tank you get short warning burst (calls ). ehh ehh ehh, my male pums that were breeding with a female had long long calls, ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh
> 
> kinda like quagmire going giggidy but like giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy with some rhythm to it. hope that helps


Wait, what was it like? Could you describe it again for me? 

ROFL


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Weirdest post...evah!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

DF20 said:


> In my experience short bursts are a bad sign, could be wrong. when i have 2 male pums in the same tank you get short warning burst (calls ). ehh ehh ehh, my male pums that were breeding with a female had long long calls, ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh ehh
> 
> kinda like quagmire going giggidy but like giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy giggidy with some rhythm to it. hope that helps


Weirdest post ever? Yes. But it's accurate. This is exactly what my mancreeks do. In the morning and between the hours of 5 and 7 in the afternoon this is all I hear in my living room, even when the television is turned up.... The breaks he takes aren't very long either. About a minute and a half of calling followed by about forty seconds of silence before he starts up again.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

doesn't matter how accurate it is....a post like that is rare. That took some time......needs to be immortilized.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> doesn't matter how accurate it is....a post like that is rare. That took some time......needs to be immortilized.


LOL....A lot of concentration not to mess up the ehh.....agreed!!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Weirdest post ever? Yes. But it's accurate. This is exactly what my mancreeks do. In the morning and between the hours of 5 and 7 in the afternoon this is all I hear in my living room, even when the television is turned up.... The breaks he takes aren't very long either. About a minute and a half of calling followed by about forty seconds of silence before he starts up again.


that doesnt seem uncommon, a male that calls a lot and constantly may be indicative of a frog with superior genetics as well. ive heard that a calling frog may consume 20 X more energy than when it isnt calling and therefore females may take this as an indicator of good genetics or health. 

james


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

My Almirante and Mancreek males are calling now from sun up to sun down yes a constant long (LOUD) call - sometimes they chime in together. When the TV is on they call even louder. I have not heard any short bursts from them at all.

-Beth


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

well guys im glad you liked my post, i dont post often, but when i do i try to make a statement. haha You should have heard it when i had 3 males calling all Nsync, 


they could start their own boyband...

#1 single titled "ehh ehh ehh"


----------

